

What entrepreneurs need to know about founders' stock - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/09/15/what-entrepreneurs-need-to-know-about-founders-stock/

======
robg
How do discussions between the founders and VCs about these sorts of issues
usually go down? Is it lawyers to lawyers or does everyone tend to get
involved?

~~~
ojbyrne
My experience is that the founders are involved, and there are parts of it
that can be negotiated. Though as in any negotiation, leverage is a part of it
- the more you have to offer the more you can negotiate.

------
ScottWhigham
Good article - thanks for posting.

